# Middle names to go with Bella?



## Butterfly2

Hi, my OH wants to have a countryside/nature middle name if we're having a girl.. But we are struggling to come up with one that goes with Bella! Our first DD's middle name is Robin. 

We decided we didn't like lily, oh doesn't like willow, and we can't have rose because its his nieces middle name.. And we just blanked and can't think of anything...

Can anyone help please with some ideas! 

Thank you xx


----------



## Fantasyish

River?


----------



## bigbloomerz

My Daughters middle names are Hope and Eleri. I LOVE Hope. here are my suggestions :) 

Bella Hope
Bella Mae/May
Bella Marie
Bella Sue
Bella June
Bella Belle??
Bella Jade
Bella Faith
Bella Louise
Bella Ella (haha just for fun)


----------



## JJKCB

Jasmine
Rain
Skye
Snow
Lake
Meadow
Fawn
Flora
Gem
Ruby
Jade
Rosemary


----------



## Butterfly2

My OH came up with 
Bella rosemary
Bella amythst

I quite like 
Bella Marie (I just think Marie is too common as a middle name where I live)
Bella hope (gorgeous but not sure if OH will like it!)
Bella Evie (but we have a close friend called Evie!)
Bella summer 
Bella may

My OH wants to have a nature sorta middle name like our dd but he doesn't like any of them! 

Haha I love Bella Ella I'd end up nicknaming her that if its a girl! But our niece is called Ellen! 

If i had it my way I would chose annabel willow but oh is deadest against it!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Nature/animal names we considered are:

Wren (think this sounds nice with Bella)
Lark
Fox
Rosemary
Sage
Winter
Aurora
Daisy
Fen
Iris
Luna

I'd go for a bird name, to match your DD's middle name :)


----------



## JJKCB

Rhea? 

starts with R and is a bird


----------



## tinkerbelle93

May, Iris, Ivy, Sky, Ruby, Fearne, Faye
Also I don't see why there'd be a problem using Rose, I wouldn't personally rule it out because it's a neices middle name xx


----------



## CloverMouse

Bella Sage
Bella Blossom


----------

